
As Russian “FaceApp” gobbles up user photos, Schumer asks FBI to investigate - jackalo
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/07/as-russian-faceapp-gobbles-up-user-photos-schumer-asks-fbi-to-investigate/
======
hpoe
I get that this is a legitimate privacy concern, and that it fits into the
larger narrative tech, but as an American I am just wondering when we are
going to get over our Russophobia, I mean the Cold War has been over for more
than a quarter century now, and although I do agree that Russia isn't a
particularly moral international actor, and their current leader exhibits a
more than questionable concern about how human rights are viewed I am having a
hard time believing that every single thing done by a Russian person is
inherently a security risk.

I see this more as a Russian guy figured out that people like apps that show
them what they would look like when they are older, started a company and is
now trying to make a quick buck; but I could be wrong maybe this is a
nefarious attempt by the USSR to compile a database of US pictures the CEO of
the company is actually a KGB sleeper agent and the ultimate plan is to march
down Capital Avenue waving the Hammer and Sickle and singing the anthems to
the glorious Soviet motherland.

Am I alone in this, or is anyone else feeling that this is getting to be a
little over the top?

